
Distributed Deep Learning with Keras and Horovod - skun
https://medium.com/searchink-eng/keras-horovod-distributed-deep-learning-on-steroids-94666e16673d
======
rouse
This is really nice. This code looks like it is single-cluster with multiple-
GPU. Are there benchmarks on how Horovod work on multi-cluster multi-GPU
setting?

~~~
nischalhp
In the next part of the blog series, we will showcase the performance across a
multi-cluster of gpus.

------
nischalhp
Thanks for the share @skun. Author here, open to questions and feedback.

